# Subaru EH035V 4cycle 1 man auger



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

Tool is maybe 2yrs old. Was going to use this, and i noticed after i increased the throttle it would stay throttled after i let it go for a lot longer than normal, idled fine. so i figured the carb, so looked at it to make sure when i let go of the throttle the linkage would go back to normal and it did. well i cleaned the carb out completely and cleaned the inlet screen. put it back on and well nothing.

Steps i took next:

1. changed spark plug
2. made sure there was spark
3. Tried different carb
4. Tried different on/off switch
5. tried different coil
6. checked and adjusted valves

Noticed there was no gas on spark plug, so i took the filter of the fuel line and tried that, nothing. gas does pour out the line. 

My guess is probably internal maybe, piston/rings/cylinder?


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

Have you checked compression? If no compression, maybe broken conn. rod,just a thought.


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

do you know what the compression should be? i will check it later today

edit: i didn't think of that, but will check into it. from the break down looks like i may trash it. if i have to replace the connecting rod i have to replace the entire crankshaft, a new carb is 70$ this tool maybe going in the trash if the crankshaft is broke, not sure what a new one would go for.


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

torn it down, exhaust valve wasn't sitting tightly.


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

so i finally got around to this today. Well i lapped the valves or so i thought. Seems to still not getting compression. the valves looked to me like they were seated correctly. is there something else i over looked maybe? i couldn't use the lapping tool on the valves because its to small it seems. i had to use lock grip pliers (probably not the best thing to use). any ideas?


----------

